# Is my filter too powerfull



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

dear all
I have 20 gl tank with a filter of 800 lt/hr power.
is it too powerfull for my fishes, will they feel disturbed.
I stop the filter when i feed them.
should i continue the filter for 24 hrs cont or 12 hours on 12 hours stop.
Plz let me know
Avash


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Recommended would be more like 300 lt/hr. Watch the fish, do they get sucked toward the intake? Do they look exhausted? I have heard of turning down filtration at night to let the fish sleep, but I think off would be bad. What fish? Minnows would like striong current, bettas would not.


----------



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

hi
i have 8 serpae tetra 2 red tail shark and 3 rossy barb.
the red tail and rossy are fine i am tensed about my 8 serpae,
they dont get scked towards the intake but their movement get restricted,,
Avas


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

you cant turn the filter off at night or it will hinder the cycling process. You may want to look into getting a smaller filter - I wouldnt reccomend anything larger than 500L per hour for a tank that size.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

depending on what kind of filter you have you may have some options for reducing the flow. If you have a hang on the back type filter you might try adding some filter floss between the cartridge and the back this should help cut the flow a little. Often times these filters have a turn knob on the top of the intake tube that can be turned to reduce the flow, some you can lift the intake tube slightly and it will reduce the flow and last but not least you can put something over the strainer at the bottom, a piece of netting or a sponge.

If you have a canister filter you might try going to the hardware store for a valve to help reduce the flow.

Just gotta work with the filter you have to see what options you have available. If all else fails you'll probably need to buy a smaller filter.


----------



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks all but tell me if i change my filter what should be ideal filter power for 20 gl tank


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

a filter that pumps anywhere from 20-40 gal per hour would be ideal.


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

emc7 said:


> Recommended would be more like 300 lt/hr.


GeorgiaPeach also has a good recommendation, which I think equals out to about the same as emc7's recommendation.


----------



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

> Originally Posted by emc7
> Recommended would be more like 300 lt/hr.
> 
> 
> GeorgiaPeach also has a good recommendation, which I think equals out to about the same as emc7's recommendation.


but 40 gl is 130 lt, so should i go for 130 or 300, and if i cont with 800 what the problem i will face,
I am planning to upgrade to 40 or 55 gl in 2 to 3 months ( Spl due to nice growth of my red tailed shark), so can i cont for 2 to 3 month.
I am really sorry if i am bothering u guys, but u know i have to think moneytory also.


> you cant turn the filter off at night or it will hinder the cycling process.


2nd if i close my filter for 5 min to feed them will it hamper my tank cycling process,
My tank is around 2 months old i havent lost any fish till date ( touch wood).
I have a UGF also
Thanx for u r patience
Avash


----------



## RockabillyChick (Nov 18, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> a filter that pumps anywhere from 20-40 gal per hour would be ideal.



my 20g tank has two filters reccomended for a 10g tank on. they both run 90 gallons per hour. that's 180 gallons per hour total on my 20 long. you want about 8-10X turnover.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i think you can make it a couple months untill you get the larger tank, try some of the tricks wildtiger mentioned, see if any of them slow the flow a little.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Unless the fish show stress (gasping at the surface, loss of color etc.) just hang in there.


----------



## savagedp (Apr 21, 2006)

hello all. new to this place. just read this thread about filters...
i have a filter that runs at 500ltr/hour.
It has a adjustable valve to take in half, full or quarter amounts.
my tank is only roughly 10-11G
is it too powerful? apparently, when i switch to a lower intake, the fishes run around. when i switch to max, the fishes like to come near the inlet and swim around there... but they dont seem to have problems getting away from it...


----------



## avashck (Mar 12, 2006)

What fishes u have


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The valve is great. I would turn it down when feeding or overnight, but if the fish seem to enjoy it (riverine fishes like lots of current and O2), let it go on high. Never turn it off. I think the quarter setting is about the recommended level, but it really depends on you fish. My Malawi cichlid tanks are all over filtered, but I really watch the flow rate when my substrate spawners have fry. My angels seem to like current and always lay their eggs right under the filter outlet, but the fry get sucked up when they are free swimming.


----------

